# Cypress butcher block/cutting board possible mold/bacteria?



## Jeremiah873 (Feb 28, 2020)

So I came across a ton of cypress. It has been dried for many years. I decided to make an end grain butcher block and finished it with Howard oil. After one use cutting an onion, then rinsing it off it started to have green spots..but mainly only on the outside edges. Heres some pics, sorry for the quality since its cloudy where I live.
I was thinking bacteria? Or mold? But cypress wont mold as Im told. Or will cypress just turn green naturally? 
Any info appreciated


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

cypress is a very soft and porous wood. it's natural behavior is to absorb water.
it is commonly used for outdoor projects as it does not easily rot, decay or attract bugs.
I have never heard of anyone making an end grain cutting board out of it.
personally, just my opinion, it is an open invitation to collect bacteria.
I would never put any kind of meat or fish on it.
vegetables - probably. do not put it through the dishwasher.
a diluted bleach rinse every now and then.
just be safe about it.

.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I have no idea if cypress will mold . I can share that my end grain cutting boards have all kinda of funky colors and stains. I chop veggies garlic and lay a coffee spoon down on the same spot every morning for years.
I'm still sucking air and have not experienced any kind of drain bamage. 

Good Luck


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I picked up a batch of freshly cut cypress boards from the mill.
the tree was living in water only a few days before - that is how fresh it was.
not having time to sticker it right away, I stacked it in my garage for a few days
and by golly it did mold. and mold that went deep into the fibers.
I bleached all sides, sun dried the boards, and they have been stickered for 2 years.
I doubt very seriously if the dark moldy areas will ever go away.
I am going to call it Spalted Cypress in the projects.
(the boards will be boat seats and floorboards for my old aluminum boat).
properly dried and cured cypress should not mold or mildew on its own unless 
something promotes it. such as juices from raw meats or vegetables that mold easily.
common sense goes a long way in the kitchen.
it's a cutting board - use it - don't overthink it when it comes to stains and scratches.

.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

I met a mushroom farmer in Pennsylvania and asked him what wood he used for the growing bins. They had to hold up to continuous exposure to dampness, manure, etc. The boards had been used this way for over 30 years.
Cypress.


----------

